# Disco Animation mit After Effects?!



## uafsc (20. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mehr als nur Anfänger in After Effects und habe erst mal einige Tutorials von diversen Webseiten durchgearbeitet...
Kann mir jemand einen möglichen groben Aufbau einer Disco Animation in After Effects erklären? Also welche Effekte und Ebenen man dazu zum Beispiel verwenden könnte etc. etc. etc.
Unter Disco Animation verstehe ich die Animationsfilme, die in den Klubs oft mit Beamer projiziert werden oder auf Monitoren angezeigt werden.

Auch ein Tutorial oder eine Anleitung zu solch einer Animation wäre Gold wert  

thx in advance


----------



## Mark (20. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Öhm, hängt das nicht von der Art der Visuals ab?!
Jeder Effekt kann seine Legitimation haben und alles ist mit AE möglich...

Oder anders: erst sollte die Idee kommen, dann das Programm.
Ansonsten würde ich Winamp oder andere "Echtzeit-Visualisierungen" empfehlen, wenn es doch eh wurscht ist, was da blinkt 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## uafsc (20. Januar 2008)

Ja ne ich will das ja lernen und nicht nur anschauen  

Ich möchte einfach lernen, solche Disco Animationen zu erstellen, und habe in den Tuts bisher immer nur irgendwelche Gegenstände oder Texte animiert und keine blinkende, sich verformende Disco Animation oder ähnliches


----------



## chmee (20. Januar 2008)

Schau hier in dieTutorials-Sektion/Videoschnitt rein. Da sind die übersetzten Ayato-Tutorials für AE. Wie Mark schon sagte : Ohne eine Idee ist schwer zu helfen. Und gerade VJ/Club-Visuals sind schier unerschöpflich.


mfg chmee


----------



## shubi86 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Prinzipiell kann man alles was sich fix bewegt und in irgendeiner Weise interessant aussieht als Hintergrund benutzen. Deshalb ist die Frage, wie man soetwas gestaltet, so pauschal nicht zu beantworten.
Wir haben auf unserer Homepage http://www.movietools.info zahlreiche Videoanimationen für solche Zwecke hochgeladen. Falls du konkret wissen möchtest, wie welche Animation erstellt wurde, kann ich dir gern weiterhelfen.

Die Kombination aus einem 3D-Editor (Z.B. Cinema 4D) und einem 2D-Compositing-Tool wie After Effects ist für solche Zwecke sehr sinnvoll. Mit Cinema 4D erstellst du z.B. abstrakte rotierende Grundobjekte, die dann in After Effects weiter bearbeitet werden. Die Möglichkeiten sind unendlich und somit auch die Herangehensweisen.
Am besten du schaust mal im Internet, ob du ein Video findest, was du genau für Animationen meinst. Dann kann man dir auch besser helfen.


----------



## uafsc (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir eure Animationen mal angeschaut, wobei mir die High Energy Backgrounds (z.B. 1, 3, 6, 7, 8) besonders gefallen. Ich suche sowas in dieser Richtung, aber habe wie gesagt überhaupt keine Ahnung wie anfangen und wie aufhören etc.

Thx in advance


----------



## shubi86 (15. Februar 2008)

Die Animationen entstehen auf ganz ähnliche Art und Weise. Ich werde versuchen, den Prozess einmal am Beispiel von "Energy Background 6" zu erklären.

Der komplette Loop ist in After Effects erstellt worden. Du beginnst diese Art "Energie-Animationen" mit einer neuen Farbfläche, worauf du einen Effekt namens "Fraktale Störungen (Fractal Noise)" anwendest. Diesen skalierst du enorm in die Breite, damit du die typischen Linien hinbekommst.
Anschließend stellst du den Kontrast noch so hoch, daß du die gewünschte Struktur bekommst. Animiert werden die Linien über den "Evolution"-Parameter.

Nun färbst du die Animation in die gewünschte Farbe und wendest noch Glow (Leuchten) darauf an, damit die gesamte Animation noch etwas strahlender wirkt.
Mit den Deformationswerkzeugen wie z.B. Bezier-Warp oder Polar-Koordinaten kannst du deinen Energiestrom nun noch verbiegen oder verdrehen.
Probier einfach die ganzen Effekte aus, und schau, was am Besten wirkt.


----------

